
Diamonds Are Forever - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/08/27/lightning-crap-diamonds/
======
gus_massa
The lighting produce tiny diamonds. The diamonds produced by De Beers have
geological origin. It's very strange that the article try to mix them.

